# New Makita 3 1/2



## charimon (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is something new









found It on http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?Name=RP1800. as far as I know no other info has been released.

Craig


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

charimon said:


> Here is something new
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Craig 
I was given the pleasure of reviewing the machine way back in June and I was wondering when it would get on the market.
Tom


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Looks like one sweet router Craig!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

*Tom76*

It sure does although the new VS version of it... Makita USA - Tool Details - RP2301FC really gets *my* attention as a handheld beast. The 2301 adds LEDs for lighting the bit area to go with the variable speed. 

In Jim's dream world (the place I love to live  ) Makita will announce that the RP1800 will be shipped *without* soft start and electronic speed control (they don't mention either way in the blurb). That could prove to provide a hot router for a table, with an externally mounted variable speed control. Otherwise (without VS or LEDs) that's a mighty tank of a router that I'd pass over for the Makita model with them.

Tom76: you've used this router. Can you confirm that it is designed for an external speed control?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> It sure does although the new VS version of it... Makita USA - Tool Details - RP2301FC really gets *my* attention as a handheld beast. The 2301 adds LEDs for lighting the bit area to go with the variable speed.
> 
> In Jim's dream world (the place I love to live  ) Makita will announce that the RP1800 will be shipped *without* soft start and electronic speed control (they don't mention either way in the blurb). That could prove to provide a hot router for a table, with an externally mounted variable speed control. Otherwise (without VS or LEDs) that's a mighty tank of a router that I'd pass over for the Makita model with them.
> 
> Tom76: you've used this router. Can you confirm that it is designed for an external speed control?


Happy Birthday Jim - Click on the owners manual link there. Looks to me like the 1800 is fixed speed, 1801 and 2301 get the electric brake and soft start and the 2301 is the variable speed. Sounds like 1800 would be compatible with a speed control. No leds either. I wonder if they are LED's. Warning not to look at it. Laser maybe


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dang I love living in Jim's Dream World!!! :dirol: :dance3::dance3::dance3: :dirol:

Thanks, John.. I suspect you're right!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Not sure what I would do with it, but I am sure I'd find something.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

To me the best feature would be the on/off switch on the handle..


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

George II said:


> To me the best feature would be the on/off switch on the handle..


I wonder if it is a deadman's switch...... Anyone know?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bob said:


> I wonder if it is a deadman's switch...... Anyone know?


Bob... you have *far* more experience than I but wouldn't a deadman's switch be counterproductive it this (with no light, soft start or speed control) is being optimized for router table use?

I'm just guessing on its design-niche...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Duh.... I guess my question was rather dumb when it came to the table use 

I really do need to switch to a stronger coffee :jester:






BigJimAK said:


> Bob... you have *far* more experience than I but wouldn't a deadman's switch be counterproductive it this (with no light, soft start or speed control) is being optimized for router table use?
> 
> I'm just guessing on its design-niche...


----------



## Marcelo Amorim (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry for reactivating this old thread ,but I new at Router Forum , and coudn´t find an answer. Yet ...

I am in Brazil and introduced myself on /introductions/26264-hi-brazil.html

I am a new owner of a Makita RP2301FC , and due to "brazilian" Makita , some accesories are not imported to Brazil .
*Is there any base to fit on this router where a standard brass guide can fit ????*


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

I would give this man a call/email:
Precision Subbase Kit

And see what he can do for you.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Marcelo Amorim said:


> Sorry for reactivating this old thread ,but I new at Router Forum , and coudn´t find an answer. Yet ...
> 
> I am in Brazil and introduced myself on /introductions/26264-hi-brazil.html
> 
> ...


Hi Marcelo - Not sure if you can get one of these from this Amazon link but you should be able to get the product itself in Brazil:
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

It includes an adapter for the screw on guides as well as a set of turn lock guides. Which, IMO, aren't bad to work with either.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Marcelo

I'm sure the Milescraft plate will do the job,see below
and it's only 24.oo dollars..

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1211 Base Plate Metal-Nose Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Makita RP2301FC 3-1/4 HP Plunge Router (Variable Speed): Home Improvement

Milescraft - Universal Power Tool Attachments & Accessories - Router TurnLock™ - Base Plate / Bushing Set

http://www.milescraft.com/service/rmk.pdf

&&&&&&&&&&&& ▼
Expedited Shipping Rates to Latin America
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_596184_tips?nodeId=596202

=============



Marcelo Amorim said:


> Sorry for reactivating this old thread ,but I new at Router Forum , and coudn´t find an answer. Yet ...
> 
> I am in Brazil and introduced myself on /introductions/26264-hi-brazil.html
> 
> ...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey BJ... Your "make your own" might help him too but I couldn't find the link.


----------



## Marcelo Amorim (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey men ... you are fantastic !!!:thank_you2:
So many options and fast , very fast ... 
I will study which will be easy to arrive in Brazil ...
Amazon one´s are easy to buy .

Those red inner circle on Milescraft ... are they strong? Seems so fragile ...:wacko:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Marcelo


The all plastic ones are a bit fragile but the ones with the brass insert are very strong and are very stable than you can use all brass guides ,it becomes more stable ... with the extra mass of the brass.. 

Just a note,,,,with the Milescraft plate in place it's easy to get the ring nut in place, it's quick snap of the turn-lock,,pop in the brass guide and put the ring nut on..


=======





Marcelo Amorim said:


> Hey men ... you are fantastic !!!:thank_you2:
> So many options and fast , very fast ...
> I will study which will be easy to arrive in Brazil ...
> Amazon one´s are easy to buy .
> ...


----------



## Marcelo Amorim (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok Bob . 
I will buy the one with brass parts ...
Thanks again


----------



## T.A.P.O.R. (Feb 22, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what the deal is with Makita's template guides?
Do they snap in to the base or do I need an adaptor that snaps in and then attach the guide?

The manual is a little light on information and when I went to the dealer where I bought it, the sales guys just tried to sell me guided bits instead.

Amazon tells me that the 2301 router and the Makita 321492-3 Template Guide are frequently bought together, but the 2301 isn't mentioned in the compatability list.

Can anyone advise if the template adaptors are compatible across the range?


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

The guide bushings, simply are placed in the hole and lever pulled and they're in, amazing bit of engineering. No screws etc and 2 seconds for a change. I am also a happy rp2301fcx owner.


----------



## T.A.P.O.R. (Feb 22, 2012)

No need to align with a centering pin too?


----------

